# Colt.. Defender or New Agent.



## mkim1120

I am looking to purchase either a colt defender or new agent...
owners of both please put 2cents in please...

only thing i dont like is the sights on the new agent..is the sights easy to overcome?

and on the defender i hear that the gun has aluminum parts to it?

help me decide!!!


----------



## hideit

the new agent is for carrying in your pocket and for close in shots
people should learn to "point shoot" and not use the sights

that is what the new agent is for

the defender is a very fine gun -don't even worry about the aluminum these days


----------



## watsoncb

*Differences Between New Agent and Defender*

I am also looking at Colts New Agent and Defender. Does anyone have the specs on these two firearms? I am curious about the differences between the two. Colts's web site does not have any information on the new Agent.

I know:

- The Agent has a very low profile site system - where the Defender as combat sights.
-The Defender as wrap-a-round rubber grips - where the Agent has thinner wood grips.

What about:

- Does the Agent have the same beveled mag well?

- What are their weights?

Thanks for any info :smt023


----------



## crankshop1000

I prefer the Defender. Here's mine with a new set of grips and some polished parts.
















It's a keeper.Chuck.


----------



## Charlie

I agree with the above posts. The Agent seems like a very nice .45 cal "point & shoot" gun. I have the Defender and it is my daily carry gun. I occassionally hear about feeding problems but I've never had any. Shoots everytime. I replaced the rubber wrapabounds with checkered Walnut and it makes a big difference when carried under a shirt regarding "grabbing" by the rubber. I love mine. Best money I've spend on a gun in a long while (I've had it three years or so). It is also is a keeper. :smt023


----------



## watsoncb

*Defender*

I finally got a chance to hold and really compare a New Agent to a Defender. There are some differences. The New Agent has a more pointed and sharper whaletail grip safety. It poked into my fat hand just by gripping it firmly.

The Defender has a wider and longer whaletail grip safety that was more comfortable to hold.

So I got the Defender.

After I took off the rubber grips and put on a decent set of wood grips the grip was even better.

The only small comment on the Defender I bought was it has very sharp edges. I may have Novak or Wilson mill the edges down. I have also found that Wilson Combat mags work a bit better than the Colt mags.


----------



## Charlie

Good choice! You'll love it. My Defender also had a couple of sharp edges (on the bottom of slide). I took a small, fine stone and just ran it up and down the edges on the bottom of the slide and it worked great. Not sharp anymore and not visible that anything has been done. Now you need to go shoot about 200 or more rounds through it. :smt023

Now we've gotta' see some pictures of the gun and get a range report!!


----------



## mdreb

Went throught the same agony. Decided on the New Agent as sites
on a gun this small seemed useless. Easier to tuck away also.
Shooting distances would be close so point shooting is the skill to use,
no sites required. My 2cents!


----------



## wetidlerjr

Defender :smt023


----------



## jeb21

Great looking guns!


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Both are one in the same. One has sight's and is stainless and the other is Matte Blue with no sight's. I currently own both and there both excellent choices for CCW. One down side IMHO is that the recoil spring needs to be replaced frequently if shot alot.


----------



## submoa

Both Defender and New Agent have Series 80 FPBs and subsequent mushy trigger.

Get a classic Detonics Combatmaster. No Firing Pin Block (heavier pin spring), no plastic or MIM parts (!), coned barrel, and most importantly tri-coil spring (good for 5,000 rds).


----------



## curmudgeon8

I've owned a Colt New Agent for about ten months now (1,700 rds.) and I think it's "trough" sights might be a bit underestimated. Once I got used to it, most shots impacted inside a 5" circle at 21 feet. I love it for my EDC gun; 23 oz. empty. Excellent hand fit. Take it to the range regularly.


----------



## Will R.

I've been *very pleased *with my New Agent. Had it about three weeks.
It is perfect for concealed carry and that's why I got it . 
Rubber grips and sights can snag on a pocket or shirt (depending on how you carry).
The trench sights took about two magazines to get used to. It's really a point and shoot pistol for close encounters of the nasty kind.
I've put about two hundred rds. through it - hardball and Golden Saber with only one FTF (which occurred in the first twenty rds).
It's accurate too.
I think it'll be a good one.

Will


----------



## curmudgeon8

Someone related their concerns about the "loss" of velocity with the 3-inch barreled New Agent. I 
checked mine on a chronograph for velocity using SD ammo (230 gr. Remington Golden Sabers) and got
an average of 800 fps. Remington rates them at 875 fps using a 5 in. barrel.
FWIW, I personally don't have a serious concern in that area with my New Agent.


----------



## watsoncb

I forgot to post a pic of my Colt Defender. Here it is....


----------



## BigHoss2

I went with the New Agent. The trench sight does take getting used to, but after 100 rounds I've gotten used to it. I've put 1200 rounds down range with NO malfunctions. I carry it daily & I love it. I can cosistantly shoot 4 in groups at 25 yards. For me that is good. Hoss


----------



## Will R.

BigHoss2 said:


> I went with the New Agent. The trench sight does take getting used to, but after 100 rounds I've gotten used to it. I've put 1200 rounds down range with NO malfunctions. I carry it daily & I love it. I can cosistantly shoot 4 in groups at 25 yards. For me that is good. Hoss


They are both great pistols. You couldn't lose with either one.

The trench sights are funky at first but easy to get used to.

My wife (who is a pretty experienced shooter) wanted sights. 
Got her a Walther PPS and I get to keep the New Agent. :anim_lol:

Will


----------



## curmudgeon8

BigHoss2 said:


> I went with the New Agent. The trench sight does take getting used to, but after 100 rounds I've gotten used to it. I've put 1200 rounds down range with NO malfunctions. I carry it daily & I love it. I can cosistantly shoot 4 in groups at 25 yards. For me that is good. Hoss


You oughta take that baby to the Camp Perry, Ohio
national shooting matches; that is phenomenal accuracy
for a three-inch gun at 25 yards.


----------

